# What would you do?



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

I have three yellow Labs living down the road from me. They are really nice looking dogs with two being males and one *****.

I've taken these dogs back home twice now when I've come home from town and they've been nosing around a quarter of a mile from home, near a nearby highway. They are very nice and friendly dogs and I'm not too worried about the ***** as she don't seem to range far from home. The two dogs though...

I'm tempted to just take them to my house and give them room and board to keep them from getting killed on the road. That don't seem quite right however, as I don't think these dogs are mistreated by their owners. I just think they're not paid attention too and tend to rome unattended.

I know if I find one of them dead along that highway, I'm going to be really PO'ed!

What would you guys do?

Thanks, 
Dan


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

Is there a local animal control officer? IF so call them. I have found the best way to cure problem owners is imposition (sp) them. Meaning, if they get hit with a couple fines for not controlling their dogs etc they may put better effort into caring for them. You could also mention that you suspect neglect with these animals.
IF you have a control officer.


----------



## taddy1340 (Dec 10, 2004)

Dan...

Are these a farmer's dog? I ask because (as you know) it's extremely common for them to allow their dogs to roam free. I'm not saying it's right, but just be aware of getting in a pizzing match with a local farmer over his dogs. The owners (whoever they are) probably don't view dogs such as you and I if they are allowing this. We see them as family companions that should be treated as such. Many see them as dogs and don't feel the same way.

You're in a tough situation. I've always found its best to talk to the individual first. If that doesn't work, you can take possible action as suggested.

Good luck...

Mike


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

I have another question. There are two dogs locked in a steel quansite all year round and never get let out. He had five dogs but three got out and people caught them and took them to the humanie society and they had to be put down. How we called the COPS and they call the owner, (this was when it was around -50 with wind chill) and since the owner had an empty heated water dish and he feed them fish, it was ok for the dogs. What do I do. They look very sick and I hate to say it but they are better off dead then alive. What do I do?


----------



## dfisher (Oct 12, 2007)

taddy1340 said:


> Dan...
> 
> Are these a farmer's dog? I ask because (as you know) it's extremely common for them to allow their dogs to roam free. I'm not saying it's right, but just be aware of getting in a pizzing match with a local farmer over his dogs. The owners (whoever they are) probably don't view dogs such as you and I if they are allowing this. We see them as family companions that should be treated as such. Many see them as dogs and don't feel the same way.
> 
> ...


----------



## fishless (Aug 2, 2005)

Dan, a 1/4 mile is not that far 1320 feet, 440 yards. I dont really consider that roaming escpecially in the Norwich area. Unless there chasing cars on hwy 2 there probably not in any danger. My advise if there not destroying your personal property dont worry about it.


----------

